# DCC Speed question



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm adding to my general fund of knowledge with this question about DCC. If you were to run a DCC equipped loco with say 15 cars on a flat track at 20 MPH. Then the track started a 2% rise, would the loco slow due to the added strain of the cars being pulled up an incline? Or does DCC automatically increase the power to maintain the 20 MPH, much like cruise control works on automobiles?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What you're talking about is called BEMF (Back-EMF).It does automatically vary voltage to the motor so that the speed remains constant wether the trains climbs or go down a hill.This function has to be turned on and "tuned" during decoder configuration to work properly.And I believe not all decoders have this function available.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Jake. Good info to know and thanks for explaining that too me. I'm a ways away from DCC but just asking questions. This will help me know what type of decoder I will need for the coal train locos


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Does the powerful 5 pole motor to stay same speed while climbing or going down?


----------

